

Show HN: FayeSwift – A Faye client written in swift - harisamin
http://github.com/hamin/FayeSwift

======
harisamin
For those who don't know what Faye is, its a PubSub server built on top of the
Bayeux/Comet protocol. [http://faye.jcoglan.com/](http://faye.jcoglan.com/)

Right now only supporting websocket transport but have plans to add long
polling support soon too. Just refactored the library so this would be easier
to do now

------
jkarneges
Great to see this! We are implementing a Bayeux server and will have to try it
out.

~~~
harisamin
that's awesome! What language/environment are you guys building the Bayeux
server for? Link? Would love to help out if possible. I helped implement part
of this with my ex-colleage/friend
[https://github.com/pcrawfor/fayego](https://github.com/pcrawfor/fayego) Also
feel free to open any issues/pull-requests on the swift library :)

~~~
jkarneges
Our Bayeux server is written in python, which sits behind our general-purpose
realtime server called Pushpin (
[https://github.com/fanout/pushpin](https://github.com/fanout/pushpin) ).
Pushpin is written in a combination of C++ and python.

The Bayeux code itself is not public, but this may change in the future after
I make the project more presentable. I'll let you know when it's live on our
cloud service if you want to try testing your client with it. Should happen in
the next day or so, hopefully.

